# Talking to yourself in the mirror (therapy)



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I tried it when I was at the highest of my high on Apr. 27. I wasn't even scared to make eye contact with myself in the mirror! The only point where it gets scary is when you stare without blinking and your face and surrounding gets distorted. That's always nice to try and with dim lights it gets even more ****ed up! I was so high it was so hard to slow myself down to fall asleep. My heart felt like it was going to stop as it was beating too fast and at times it was irregular. I got scared and I was about to go in a panic attack that I was going to die. It was so bad that I even woke up a few times from sleep and had to vigorously rub myself until finally I fainted asleep and was even more surprised to wake up the next day - alive! 

Well before that I got into this crazy hyper mood and kept talking to myself over and over again coming up with different psychological evaluations of myself and coming to the conclusion that mania/feeling high isn't the place where I experience an absence of negative thoughts. Mania/hypomania is actually a consistent state of mind filled with irrationally delusional positive thoughts! Then I was like AHA - eureka! And I also thought about the other side of mood, the depressed mood which is actually a state of mind filled with irrationally delusional negative thoughts! So while talking to myself in the mirror I let myself know what goes on in both states of mind and that to snap out of both I just needed to realize how irrationally delusional each are. I need to come to a middle ground!

So in a way I was mostly high in the sense that I couldn't calm myself down because my thoughts were racing 100 miles an hour with so many irrationally delusional positive thoughts! And I was also very scared of the crash! So in the mirror I was trying to calm the hell down and reassure myself that this is what happens when you're crashed and promised myself that I would be there for me when it happens. And actually it did happen because on the 28th I was in this terribly irritated, low mood, lethargic, slow, angry, but still social and doing well in my small talk with strangers department. Although a drastic change from hyper to lethargic. 

In the mirror I checked myself out and pointed out a few flaws, talking **** about my eyeballs being weird and telling myself to ask the eye doctor about it. Then I told myself that I loved myself, i love you, and that I accepted myself and every time that happened I was tearing up and emotional. When I told myself i love you - it felt real. I told myself, "oh you always get so emotional when I tell you i love you." While I was talking to myself I was seeing alot of different emotions which was cool. I also told myself that I am awesome, like "you are awesome and funny, OMG you're so funny, you always make me laugh, i love you, i accept you, you're so amazing!" 

I was looking deep inside my eyes and questioning in a whisper who I was and where I was because to me it felt like I wasn't even talking to anyone. I felt more like an empty shell filled with my own thoughts and memories and my own illusion of myself. That's all I was and thought that's also what others are as well. But when you're not talking to yourself in the mirror, you feel innately real and so do others. I also told myself that the way I see myself in the mirror is just my own illusion and other people see me quite differently.

Most of all I felt alot of love and compassion coming out of myself and I was giving it to myself in the mirror. Then I was also telling myself that I'd bang my brains out and then I noticed that the me in the mirror got emotional again, then she also got emotional when I told her that she would like bf. Then I getting aroused and kissed the mirror. Then I hugged myself, wrapped my arms around myself and told myself that I loved myself. Then I also got serious with myself and told the shell of me in the mirror that, "I am watching you and you better not pull your hair anymore, because I am watching you. You think I am not watching you, I know everything you do, so you better not." I was talking to myself in second person, that's strange.... I spent so long talking to myself like 1 hour and a half to 2 hours! 

I recommend you talk to yourself in the mirror too and talk to yourself as kind as your level of consciousness is at the moment. Did I even call myself a loser and a no good? No. It's quite different when you're manic I suppose, but even when I am depressed I don't think I would go that low on myself. I've never done this before, not so intensely, I guess I was just too manic or even psychotic and in that moment I transcended into complete enlightenment and self-realization. You can do many other things in the mirror like practice small talk and read out loud to yourself. You can even talk to yourself as you would one on one with another person. You can even practice for an interview or a class presentation or a date! You can even stare at yourself and dissolve completely in the vastness of your sexy eyes. You can really learn to love yourself in the sense of what you say to yourself in the mirror. Thing is, I get very close and personal with myself and even ended up telling myself how cute I was when I smiled! I could see it mostly in my eyes, that smiling emotion and reassurance that I will be there for myself no matter what.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't talk to myself in the mirror at all unless I sleep deprive and can't sleep. That's strange. And most of the time I'm sick and tired of staring at myself. Ahah it must be something to do with having alot of energy during sleep deprivation times when I can't sleep and soothing myself. It's pretty rare, but it felt really good. I want to go to a party, a Halloween party, ze masquerade.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah, I swear I saw my face change when I did that one time.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I can't do that, at least not out loud, although I have heard of some people who do that as therapy and has gotten cool results, I don't think they are noticeable right away, but as everything, there was to be a discipline and much acceptation.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow that was an interesting and very relatable post.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> Yeah, I swear I saw my face change when I did that one time.


one of horror ?


----------



## Serbianw0lf (Apr 28, 2018)

I talk to myself all the time but never in the mirror because i am ugly.I wish i wasnt ugly so i could practice speaking in the mirror .


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> one of horror ?


Yes, I had different faces, I was looking still at my face, my face was moving but my eyes were in the same place! Hahaha


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

LOL! This is super scary. I can look at myself in the mirror without feeling too revolted, but talking?..... Nah.....

I tried it, so much cringe! Never again...


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

GeomTech said:


> LOL! This is super scary. I can look at myself in the mirror without feeling too revolted, but talking?..... Nah.....
> 
> I tried it, so much cringe! Never again...


It feels utterly natural to me:serious:


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

versikk said:


> Wow that was an interesting and very relatable post.


We should do it together sometime, bring your own mirror... or use mine! :smile2:


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

GeomTech said:


> LOL! This is super scary. I can look at myself in the mirror without feeling too revolted, but talking?..... Nah.....
> 
> I tried it, so much cringe! Never again...


At least you tried, I'm so proud of you! I think I would cringe more if I talked to myself in the nude.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

versikk said:


> It feels utterly natural to me:serious:


Ah... I see. The sun has gazed favorably in the direction of your face; gifted you with a shining countenance, and chiseled features. Yes, yes; like that of a castle standing strong and proud during sunrise; bestowing a confidence in one's aesthetics that can never be dampened.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I've done this sometimes with different implications over the years

It's very intense ^^ ...


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I do not even like to look in the mirror, let alone talk to it. I shave and brush my teeth with my eyes closed. I do talk to myself all the time tho.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

SwtSurrender said:


> We should do it together sometime, bring your own mirror... or use mine! :smile2:


Here's a manic dream for ya:
we can stare each other in the eyes for like an hour straight. See where that goes.



GeomTech said:


> Ah... I see. The sun has gazed favorably in the direction of your face; gifted you with a shining countenance, and chiseled features. Yes, yes; like that of a castle standing strong and proud during sunrise; bestowing a confidence in one's aesthetics that can never be dampened.


No , I do not have unwavering confidence in my physique. It's complicated ~


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

@versikk Yeah on Skype or Discord.... Oh haha maybe, maybe. You know when you just stare it does take the edge off of anxiety as you melt into your surroundings.


----------



## ceasetoexist (May 23, 2017)

Most times, I just stare and wonder if it is actually me... in there... on the other side of glass. I try to touch it but its cold. I smiles a wry smile. A cold hard sardonic smile.


----------



## ceasetoexist (May 23, 2017)

it*


----------

